# Road spikes



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Reading thru a news article and I saw these!

SHTF. Can't or not ready to drop trees across access road?

Need protection for your driveway too.

Road spikes made from rebar!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Especially good at night.... would like to order a dozen or so


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The PETA people have been making these for years to target hunters and ranchers.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> The PETA people have been making these for years to target hunters and ranchers.


But since they are leftist idiots it is OK ??
Did I say what I think of mindless activists.:scratch


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Caltrops. I think they are a great item.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet Magus could cook some of those up in a jiffy. I could in my buddy's forge.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup, like hiwall says, caltrops, they are nasty, were originally designed for horses and people Lots of ways to make them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caltrop


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I bet Magus could cook some of those up in a jiffy. I could in my buddy's forge.


No forge- hacksaw, chunk of pipe, jumper cables, car battery, 3/32 welding rod
Or in my case -band saw, chunk of pipe, mig welder.
Easy project.....


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks like a nice little project once I get going with Blacksmithing. Good practice.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I want some...!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, I'll give you some


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Okay, I'll give you some


They'd be great on the steep driveway. Just have to clear them away when the propane truck makes a delivery.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Smaller ones could be made and carried to discourage foot pursuit. Add a little Black Leaf 40 and you have a very serious deterant.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Just be aware that they're now illegal in Texas since certain unlicensed importers were using them to discourage pursuit.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Smaller ones could be made and carried to discourage foot pursuit. Add a little Black Leaf 40 and you have a very serious deterant.


I had to Google that one. Came across a recipe years ago but I didn't know it was made commercially until now....


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Spikes are a good idea but will only make someone mad, digging a trench 2 feet wide by 2 feet deep will really ruin your trip ,a very unexpected bump in the night and you can easily make two ramps out of 2x12 or metal.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> Reading thru a news article and I saw these!
> 
> SHTF. Can't or not ready to drop trees across access road?
> 
> ...


OMG! that's my old shotgun!
Those spikes are called "caltrops" anybody with tin snips and sheet metal can make about 20 an hour for pennies.the average car tire dosen't need such heavy spikes, the only reason to make such is for military and heavy trucks and it won't even slow a Humvee down with runzflat tires.:factor10:.

Anyone know what ten penny nails are?I could crank out about 5 an hour. bend and two spot welds. done.

Now I have this gizmo I made for a buddy who was having problems with poachers, a quick jerk of a chain and the road is clear, a fast toss and its "mined" again.could be made for 20$ or less if you have 3/4" chain handy.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus lay it on us! How do I make the tin snip version ?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have seen the tin-snip/sheet metal version but I can't see them working on anything more than a light car tire, or a bike. Don't think the chances of them stopping any truck would be great.
As for runflats, they will come apart eventually and a chunk of rebar or something of similar size should certainly expedite the process


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PipLogan said:


> Magus lay it on us! How do I make the tin snip version ?


2" square of sheet metal.
cut 1.25" into two facing corners.
twist in a vice with a wrench


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Magus said:


> OMG! that's my old shotgun!
> Those spikes are called "caltrops" anybody with tin snips and sheet metal can make about 20 an hour for pennies.the average car tire dosen't need such heavy spikes, the only reason to make such is for military and heavy trucks and it won't even slow a Humvee down with runzflat tires.:factor10:.
> 
> Anyone know what ten penny nails are?I could crank out about 5 an hour. bend and two spot welds. done.
> ...


true ,10,12 or 16 spikes will work better for cars and PUs and not be so conspicuous, like throwing a hand full of old fashin jacks under bare footed people.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Exactly.

Simply take as much chain as it takes to cross your road.
Bend 2 ten penny nails into a "U".
Stick them through a link and Weld them "X" shape.
Repeat every 10".


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sheet metal ones




If you skip to around the 6 minute mark you will see why small caltrops with smooth spikes don't work that great


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there another version of that video anywhere? Discovery channel has taken it down


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

We have always called them "Jacks" after the the kids game. Very easy to make. Another is the dedicated "spike". even easier to make and takes out "run flats" as well. Picture a nail with the head cut off and a washer slid down the nail and welded half way down. They are driven into blacktop with a hammer and a tool that slides over the shaft to the washer. I will see if I can round one up for a pic. 
There is also the "shark tooth" It's a triangle of steel with nails welded to one side and the other two sides are sharpened. It is also driven into blacktop or hard ground (with bigger nails) Very nasty critter.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

got a pic of one?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Caltrops must be effective since they make 'em illegal in Texas.


----------

